# Re: [EVDL] LionEV, Ken Curry, Virginia Beach, Softworks, LLC



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] LionEV, Ken Curry, Virginia Beach, Softworks, LLC*

Oh, here we go, from 2005: 
Sep. 21--NORFOLK -- A federal judge sentenced a man convicted of defrauding
eBay customers to a year in jail, departing from guidelines that recommended
a 41-month minimum sentence.

Kenneth W. Curry II, 47, of Virginia Beach was found guilty by a jury of
multiple counts of mail and wire fraud.

He was convicted at the May trial of bilking about $123,000 from 25 eBay...

Same guy? Kind of looks that way, doesn't it?

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/LionEV%2C-Ken-Curry%2C-Virginia-Beach%2C-Softworks%2C-LLC-tp14552336s25542p14552401.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] LionEV, Ken Curry, Virginia Beach, Softworks, LLC*

Hmmmm? Curry Scooters, too?I found one that runs on the dump. They know 
something WE don't?

Bob Found a good Bladz Z, too, got one for each foot!
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Steve Condie" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, December 30, 2007 6:17 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] LionEV, Ken Curry, Virginia Beach, Softworks, LLC


>
> Oh, here we go, from 2005:
> Sep. 21--NORFOLK -- A federal judge sentenced a man convicted of 
> defrauding
> eBay customers to a year in jail, departing from guidelines that 
> recommended
> a 41-month minimum sentence.
>
> Kenneth W. Curry II, 47, of Virginia Beach was found guilty by a jury of
> multiple counts of mail and wire fraud.
>
> He was convicted at the May trial of bilking about $123,000 from 25 
> eBay...
>
> Same guy? Kind of looks that way, doesn't it?
>
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/LionEV%2C-Ken-Curry%2C-Virginia-Beach%2C-Softworks%2C-LLC-tp14552336s25542p14552401.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> Internal Virus Database is out-of-date.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.488 / Virus Database: 269.13.28/1023 - Release Date: 
> 9/22/2007 1:27 PM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] LionEV, Ken Curry, Virginia Beach, Softworks, LLC*

And the story is spelled out further here:

>From October, 2004 Press Release from Integrated Security Systems, Inc.: 

Integrated Security Systems, Inc. (ISSI), (OTCBB:IZZI) today announced that
it's wholly owned subsidiary, Intelli-Site, Inc., has completed an OEM
agreement with SoftWorks, LLC.
...
Headquartered in Virginia Beach, Virginia, SoftWorks, LLC
(www.softworksllc.com) is a leading provider of Access Control Systems and
Security System Products with more than 28-years serving correctional and
other government markets. "It is our intention to replace existing site
software on 300+ sites with Intelli-Site software. It is also our intention
to utilize Intelli-Site software on numerous upcoming projects. Intelli-Site
software with our "LockDown" brand will also be offered on a national level
to correctional, and high end government security projects beginning in
November, through our Chicago based distributor." commented Ken Curry,
President of Softworks, LLC.

Followed by United States v. Curry, 461 F.3d 452 (August, 2006):

"In the summer and fall of 2004, Curry was on the verge of financial
ruin. His security system installation company was over ninety days
past due on a $138,000 debt, and he owed the IRS $98,000. The government
contends that Curry turned to his "hobby" of dealing in coins
to get out of his financial straits.
At the end of summer 2004, Curry placed up for auction on eBay
large volumes of one-ounce gold coins, known as "Gold Eagles."1
Between August and October 2004, Curry sold 381 Gold Eagles to
twenty-one different buyers. According to the government, Curry
made a series of false representations in his advertisements of the
coins. For example, he represented that (1) the coins were located in
Virginia Beach, J.A. 786; (2) the coins were "part of a larger estate
auction that [would] take about three months to complete," id. at 777;
(3) the coins were of exceptional quality and likely only to have been
seen by the mint or the original buyer, id.; and (4) he would provide
a full refund to all unhappy buyers, id. at 787. The twenty-one buyers
paid Curry approximately $148,000 for the 381 coins. Of the 381
coins purchased, Curry delivered only 44 of the coins, which represented
only partial deliveries to two purchasers."

Curry's initial one-year sentence was sent back by the Court of Appeal on
the grounds that it was too lenient. I don't know what happened after that. 
As a note - maybe there's two different Ken Curry's in Virginia Beach, in
the same business, but chances are it's the same guy. Of course, the fact
that this guy has done dishonest things in the past doesn't, in itself, mean
this latest venture is a scam. I've been chided here before for suggesting
caution when dealing with convicted felons, but my experience tends to show
me that extreme caution is warranted when dealing with people who have
committed fraud in the past. Given the complete lack of corroboration of
the LionEV claims, coupled with "Ken Curry's" colorful history, I would be
slow to give them much credence, however. 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/LionEV%2C-Ken-Curry%2C-Virginia-Beach%2C-Softworks%2C-LLC-tp14552336s25542p14552598.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] LionEV, Ken Curry, Virginia Beach, Softworks, LLC*

Hmmmm? Curry Scooters, too?I found one that runs on the dump. They know 
something WE don't?

Bob Found a good Bladz Z, too, got one for each foot!

That's Currie scooters, not Curry. :-D
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/LionEV%2C-Ken-Curry%2C-Virginia-Beach%2C-Softworks%2C-LLC-tp14552336s25542p14552599.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

